# What is the best Climbing Saw?



## TomCat1 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey All, New member... first post. I have been out of tree work for a while and just getting back in. I am looking for a strong, reliable, professional grade climbing saw. Used an Echo 302s back in the day which at the time, in my opinion, was an awesome little saw. Pound for pound it held it's own with larger saws and was a torquey little workhorse. A few years ago I picked up an Echo CS-3000 by look and feel alone, but I've never been happy with it's performance. Your experience/recommendations would be much appreciated.

Also... some of my climbing gear could use replacing. Does anyone know a good place to go for this around the California, East Bay Area? Looking for a real store... not a website, so I can put my grubby hands on the stuff before I buy.

Thanx


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey TomCat1, welcome to AS...the best place for tree and saw info you will find ANYWHERE!

As for the best climbing saw, there are going to be some different opinions...brand loyalty plays a part...but in IMHO the Sthil ms200T is the "Gold standard" of tree saws...fast, light, tough (I have dropped mine outta trees too many times to count)...simply the best Arborist's saw out there.

That being said...they are pricey...new around 600 bones.

The thing is, you can buy cheaper saws more often...your choice.

Bounty Hunter


----------



## CentaurG2 (Dec 7, 2009)

Best climbing saw on the market is the 200T but stihl just plain rapes you on the price. Some of the climbers I know have recently switched to Redmax and to Solo cuz they cant justify the price of a new Stihl in the down economy. If you have the cash, stihl is the way to go. Cant help you with your other gear. Try a post in the commercial tree care forum above. Good Luck.


----------



## TomCat1 (Dec 7, 2009)

I appreciate the input gentlemen, I'll look into Stihl. Never heard of Redmax or Solo. I'll give them a look-see as well.
Thanx


----------



## Hddnis (Dec 7, 2009)

It doesn't get much respect but the Stihl 192t is a good saw. It won't cut with the 200t when the cuts get bigger. But for a lightweight saw it really holds its own.



Mr. HE


----------



## maico490 (Dec 7, 2009)

How come nobody has recommended either a 3120 or 880 yet!
Apparently ported and piped they are really handy up a tree.


:yoyo:


----------



## Hddnis (Dec 7, 2009)

maico490 said:


> How come nobody has recommended either a 3120 or 880 yet!
> Apparently ported and piped they are really handy up a tree.
> 
> 
> :yoyo:




Shirley you jest!


I've run the MS 880 up in an oak tree, 41" bar buried, sink the bar in and cut, reposition on the ropes, sink the bar in again, three 'bites' each for the top and bottom of the face cut. Back cut was four. That spar shook like a rock star on stage when that chunk hit the ground.

I would be just as happy to never do it again. My arms hurt, my legs hurt, my back hurt. Handling that saw really did feel dangerous in the tree.



Mr. HE


----------



## MCW (Dec 7, 2009)

Hddnis said:


> Handling that saw really did feel dangerous in the tree.



You don't say?


----------



## teacherman (Dec 7, 2009)

What does a new 200T go for these days? They were 600 + tax here in Kansas last I checked several months ago. In my town, that ends up being about 650.00 total. If you need one, I could do quite a bit better than that. Or, you could find an 009. A bit heavier, but still a solid performer, and pretty tough. I ran mine fully buried down both sides of a 3 foot oak log at the GTG the other day. 009s can be had pretty cheaply, too. I have several, and would likely part with one.

Oh by the way, welcome to AS!


----------



## Edge & Engine (Dec 7, 2009)

The Dolmar PS-3410 has a really nice powerband (IMO), and with a price tag of a little under 4 bills, it's an impressive value.


----------



## TomCat1 (Dec 7, 2009)

Much appreciated teacherman, but I'm a long way from Kansas.

What's the general consensus on the Stihl MS 192 T C-E?
Comparable to the MS 200 T?


----------



## 056 kid (Dec 7, 2009)

I got an echo cs341 a while back cause i needed a climbing saw.

It was really cheap, but lacked in oomph. I wonder what a ported one would act like?


----------



## TomCat1 (Dec 7, 2009)

My bad Hddnis... 
just realized you already commented on that.

Noticed the MS 192 is about half the price of an MS 200.


----------



## The Burning Rom (Dec 7, 2009)

TomCat1 said:


> Much appreciated teacherman, but I'm a long way from Kansas.
> 
> What's the general consensus on the Stihl MS 192 T C-E?
> Comparable to the MS 200 T?



They're both top handles...that's pretty much where the comparison stops 

The MS200T is a much more explosive saw...throttle response is excellent...cuts extremely fast...tons of power for a small saw. 

The only thing I've noticed about mine that I don't like is that it runs hot....might be that I'm running it a little too hard though.


----------



## bigredd (Dec 7, 2009)

TomCat1 said:


> Much appreciated teacherman, but I'm a long way from Kansas.
> 
> What's the general consensus on the Stihl MS 192 T C-E?
> Comparable to the MS 200 T?



For large removals the 200T w/16" bar is the only way to go. For trimming or small limb removals the 192T is sufficient, but why have something not capable of doing any job you might have.

If you can't afford a new 200T, look for a good used one. I just got a nice one from your area.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200407326679&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Any climber will tell you to not scrimp on climbing gear because it's all that's protecting you from meeting your maker. Throw out any old gear and buy new.


----------



## 056 kid (Dec 7, 2009)

Can there be any advantages to purchasing a cheeper saw & having work done to it?

the 200t is one expensive ass saw. It cuts nice but it is too $$.

I have done work that invoved sinking the 16'' bar on my 341 on every cut, sure it aint as fast but it really dose allright. If one bought a 192 & ported it, what would he have? somthing comparable in & and performance to the 200t? Less $ perhaps, less power, same power, more power?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 7, 2009)

056 kid said:


> If one bought a 192 & ported it, what would he have? somthing comparable in & and performance to the 200t? Less $ perhaps, less power, same power, more power?



You would have a ported homeowner grade saw, probably with a stamped steel rod, and a clamshell engine. Does the 192 even have an adjustable carb? I won't port clamshell engines for anyone else.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Dec 7, 2009)

I have run a 200T before but never while climbing. i do tree jobs for side work and lately dont do it that often. i bought a husky 334 about 5 years ago for a job and love it. its not nearly as strong as a 200T but it does the trick for me being a hack climber.
this is the only pic i have of it


----------



## 056 kid (Dec 7, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> you would have a ported homeowner grade saw, probably with a stamped steel rod, and a clamshell engine. Does the 192 even have an adjustable carb? I won't port clamshell engines for anyone else.



i c..


----------



## fishercat (Dec 7, 2009)

*there are two best climbing saws.*

192t for trimming and limbing.i also use it for chunking out.

200t for chunking out and necessary fast cuts.

i've tried them all and always come back to these two saws.


----------



## Hddnis (Dec 7, 2009)

Muff mod and porting will really wake a 192 up. It will feel like a different saw. 

It really depends on the work done to the 192, but it could easily be made comparable to a stock 200, and even a little better.

That does not answer the question of long term durability, which is likely to be lower with the 192. Hard to say for sure, I've got a 192 that I've climbed with regularly for two years. That is longer than some guys I know get out of a 200 with similar use. All that shows is that you should take care of a saw. They beat their saws up; sad but true.

My 192 came with a fully adjustable carb.


Mr. HE


----------



## fishercat (Dec 7, 2009)

*i haveven't had any problems with reliability.*



Hddnis said:


> Muff mod and porting will really wake a 192 up. It will feel like a different saw.
> 
> It really depends on the work done to the 192, but it could easily be made comparable to a stock 200, and even a little better.
> 
> ...



i notice it runs great if you set the carb right.


----------



## danieltree (Dec 7, 2009)

I use a 200t it replaced my 192 and that replaced my 250. Will never do without the 200t again. The 250 is a good cheap saw and makes an excellent limb dragger saw when you upgrade. I dont let the help use the good saw, seeing as no one can figure out how to keep it out of the dirt. the 192 is ok but if you want to be happy with do not even look at the 200t.​


----------



## maico490 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hddnis said:


> Shirley you jest!
> 
> 
> I've run the MS 880 up in an oak tree, 41" bar buried, sink the bar in and cut, reposition on the ropes, sink the bar in again, three 'bites' each for the top and bottom of the face cut. Back cut was four. That spar shook like a rock star on stage when that chunk hit the ground.
> ...



Medal deserved.
At the very least a mention in dispatches.

Oh and by the way stop calling me Shirley


----------



## TomCat1 (Dec 7, 2009)

Just contacted my local Stihl dealer and they have both the 192 and 200. Going to lay my hands on them and get the feel. Probably end up biting the bullet and going with the 200. Last thing I want is another lackluster climbing saw that makes for more work on my part. 

Thanx for all the info!


----------



## epicklein22 (Dec 7, 2009)

TomCat1 said:


> Just contacted my local Stihl dealer and they have both the 192 and 200. Going to lay my hands on them and get the feel. Probably end up biting the bullet and going with the 200. Last thing I want is another lackluster climbing saw that makes for more work on my part.
> 
> Thanx for all the info!



That's the attitude! If you can, do it right the first time (200t). The 200t isn't the best feeling saw, but it cuts extremely well and the build construction is superb. I like the feel of the huskies though and the newest one is supposed to be a very nice runner.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 7, 2009)

CentaurG2 said:


> Best climbing saw on the market is the 200T :agree2:$ 650 .00 tom trees


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 7, 2009)

:yoyo: tom trees


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 7, 2009)

tom trees


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Dec 7, 2009)

Used to be a fella on this forum from NYC that only used 385,390 and 395 to climb with.
He'd do the small stuff with a ported 200T and chunk the spar down with big ported saws.
He once bought a 7900 and had it ported but sold it because it wasn't fast enough.

It's sittin in my garage as my big saw


----------



## Hddnis (Dec 7, 2009)

maico490 said:


> Medal deserved.
> At the very least a mention in dispatches.
> 
> Oh and by the way stop calling me Shirley



Thanks, you would think so, but the guy I worked for at the time wanted to know why that one cut took 30 mins. He said "With that saw I'd have made that cut in like five minutes, up in a tree maybe ten; I have big saws so people don't waste time." I just told him that if he was so good he would have been up in the tree making the cut and not standing on the ground looking at his watch. I quit a couple of months later.

I wish I had pictures of it, but the guy took all of them and never did send them to me like he promised. 
Oh well, here's to the bad bosses we used to work for.



Mr. HE


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 7, 2009)

PLAYINWOOD said:


> Used to be a fella on this forum from NYC that only used 385,390 and 395 to climb with.
> He'd do the small stuff with a ported 200T and chunk the spar down with big ported saws.
> He once bought a 7900 and had it ported but sold it because it wasn't fast enough.
> 
> It's sittin in my garage as my big saw



Is it a older red top 7900 from Kftree?


----------



## maico490 (Dec 7, 2009)

OMG even the saws don't get any punctuation!!!!! 

:jester:


----------



## TomCat1 (Dec 7, 2009)

dang Tomtrees... like Stihls much?


----------



## howellhandmade (Dec 7, 2009)

The Burning Rom said:


> SNIP
> 
> The MS200T is a much more explosive saw...throttle response is excellent...cuts extremely fast...tons of power for a small saw.
> 
> The only thing I've noticed about mine that I don't like is that it runs hot....might be that I'm running it a little too hard though.



Yeah, a climber friend also says they run hot. He uses two of them, swaps saws at lunch, says they last a lot longer that way.

Jack


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 7, 2009)

yes i love my stihls tom trees


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## fishercat (Dec 7, 2009)

*get the 200t first!*



TomCat1 said:


> Just contacted my local Stihl dealer and they have both the 192 and 200. Going to lay my hands on them and get the feel. Probably end up biting the bullet and going with the 200. Last thing I want is another lackluster climbing saw that makes for more work on my part.
> 
> Thanx for all the info!



if you find it to be overkill,you can get the 192 later.


----------



## fishercat (Dec 7, 2009)

*that is a lot of citrus fruit for NY.*



tomtrees58 said:


> tom trees



hope that building is climate controlled so they don't go bad!


----------



## Hddnis (Dec 7, 2009)

Tomtrees, have you hung the phone up yet?




Mr. HE


----------



## litefoot (Dec 7, 2009)

Dang, Tom. If pictures speak a thousand words, then you just exceeded your lifetime allotment.


----------



## bytehoven (Dec 7, 2009)

fishercat said:


> i notice it runs great if you set the carb right.



+1 

Tweaking the "L" helps throttle response and reduces bogging in the cut.

Also, try negotiating a 200T for $575 with a Stihl case. I recently had the offer on a 200T to replace my 192T, but chinced out and got a MS211 instead.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 7, 2009)

yup the phone is hung up  tom trees


----------



## MCW (Dec 8, 2009)

A lot of pruning contactors in this area have swapped to Echo and Husky top handles. The 200T's are getting way too expensive (Good stuff Stihl) and in all honesty the above mentioned saws are not far off the pace of a 200T. I've used a lot of 009's and 200T's pruning Almonds and never had any complaints but then again I never had to buy them 
I'd get a Husky 336...


----------



## fishercat (Dec 8, 2009)

*you're right!*



bytehoven said:


> +1
> 
> Tweaking the "L" helps throttle response and reduces bogging in the cut.
> 
> Also, try negotiating a 200T for $575 with a Stihl case. I recently had the offer on a 200T to replace my 192T, but chinced out and got a MS211 instead.



it's mostly in the "L" and a smidge in the "H". i love mine.absolutely love it! i think more folks would if they got the carb adjusted right.i use mine most of the time now. i get the 200t out when i need the speed for a certain cut ,large leaders,or getting the gas burned out of it..


----------



## Cliff R (Dec 8, 2009)

The Echo CS-330 and CS-360T's use piston ported engines, and have replaced most of the old top handle models. They still list the CS-346, but it is an old reed valve engine design. I have a CS-346, and haven't ran it since getting a CS-360T. Pretty much a waste of time in comparison.

As far as a climbing saw, the Echo's a tad "bulky" compared to the MS200T. A muffler modded CS-360T is a strong running saw, as less than half the price. 

I'm still waiting for mine to develope it's "death rattle", but it continues to run flawlessly. Got it off E-Bay for under $200 delivered. I'd run one without hesitation if I was climbing in my older age......Cliff


----------



## bytehoven (Dec 8, 2009)

fishercat said:


> it's mostly in the "L" and a smidge in the "H".



Please go on. What tweaks to H do you make? My H setting only rotates 3/4 turn counter clockwise, which is the recommended position. Do you run a little less H or are you talking about removing the cap and taking H a little farther?

How much L do you have dialed in?


----------



## Tom Hoffman (Aug 27, 2014)

I picked up my 192 T C-E for 319.99 with a 14'' bar.

I'm not a fan of the cold start with this one, however once it gets going i have no complaints. It can accommodate 12''-16'' bars and has enough stank behind it to cut through dense wood well.


----------



## Hinerman (Aug 27, 2014)

Another ancient thread revived and a 192T with stank. opcorn:


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 27, 2014)

For tree work off the ground, it's hard to beat a used Echo CS-3000 that runs. So many were made and sold that you can usually pick up a dandy for $150. That''s about half the price of a Stihl 192 T.


----------



## teacherman (Sep 1, 2014)

Tom Hoffman said:


> I picked up my 192 T C-E for 319.99 with a 14'' bar.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the cold start with this one, however once it gets going i have no complaints. It can accommodate 12''-16'' bars and has enough stank behind it to cut through dense wood well.




I sold my nearly new 192T with a 12" bar to a friend for 200. I guess it was a bit cheap. I drilled a couple of small holes in the baffle thing, riched it out all the way and it runs good, tachs at 14K like the book says. I'm not a fan of the mini chain though. I have 2 200Ts, one has never been in wood. $530 on fleabay a few years back. Glad I didn't sell it. The other one was about 4 bills but I had to buy a new carb, it was one of those that had bad carbs. Runs great now. I'll be keepig those. Not an arborist, but I do climb a bit for fun.

I really like putting an 009 handle on an 012. 45 ccs in a little package, but a little heavy for one hand. Fun little limb saw, though.


----------



## midwestguy1 (Sep 4, 2016)

TomCat1 said:


> Much appreciated teacherman, but I'm a long way from Kansas.
> 
> What's the general consensus on the Stihl MS 192 T C-E?
> Comparable to the MS 200 T?


I own a 193 and a 201. The 201 is truly what you want to have on your side when up in the air the extra power gets threw the tree faster and with ease. Reliability has never been a concern it just keeps running 10hr days no problem. It maybe the last Stihl saw that is best in class. It's sad the commercial company I work for run everything Stihl. Wanted a 261 pro for personal use when I got change to run a 590
It cuts 261 pro and runs flaless


Bounty Hunter said:


> Hey TomCat1, welcome to AS...the best place for tree and saw info you will find ANYWHERE!
> 
> As for the best climbing saw, there are going to be some different opinions...brand loyalty plays a part...but in IMHO the Sthil ms200T is the "Gold standard" of tree saws...fast, light, tough (I have dropped mine outta trees too many times to count)...simply the best Arborist's saw out there.
> 
> ...





MCW said:


> You don't say?





teacherman said:


> What does a new 200T go for these days? They were 600 + tax here in Kansas last I checked several months ago. In my town, that ends up being about 650.00 total. If you need one, I could do quite a bit better than that. Or, you could find an 009. A bit heavier, but still a solid performer, and pretty tough. I ran mine fully buried down both sides of a 3 foot oak log at the GTG the other day. 009s can be had pretty cheaply, too. I have several, and would likely part with one.
> 
> Oh by the way, welcome to AS!




Sent from my SM-T357T using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87 (Sep 5, 2016)

I've never run a 200t or 192. I have run a 009, it cut good. I always wondered with all the talk of the 200t. How does compare in power alone to a poulan super 25. Not a micro but the all mag one?


----------



## John Church (Sep 30, 2017)

The Burning Rom said:


> They're both top handles...that's pretty much where the comparison stops
> 
> The MS200T is a much more explosive saw...throttle response is excellent...cuts extremely fast...tons of power for a small saw.
> 
> ...


----------



## John Church (Sep 30, 2017)

CentaurG2 said:


> Best climbing saw on the market is the 200T but stihl just plain rapes you on the price. Some of the climbers I know have recently switched to Redmax and to Solo cuz they cant justify the price of a new Stihl in the down economy. If you have the cash, stihl is the way to go. Cant help you with your other gear. Try a post in the commercial tree care forum above. Good Luck.


 The Stihl 020T is better and the best Tree climbing saw ever made but very expensive if you can find a good one, sometimes $1000.


----------



## mrpotatohead (Oct 1, 2017)

Wow, this thread refuses to lay at rest. Even Lazarus only got resurrected once...


----------



## bulletpruf (Oct 2, 2017)

John Church said:


> The Stihl 020T is better and the best Tree climbing saw ever made but very expensive if you can find a good one, sometimes $1000.



That's what I'm curious about - how does the 020 stack up against the MS200T? I have an 020 AVSEQ (Anti-Vibe, Super, Electronic, Quickstop, right?) but it's a rear handle. I'd like to find the bits to turn it into a top handle. Just curious if that would be a step up or step down from an MS200T.


----------



## Matt Hogden (Oct 2, 2017)

Zenoah 2500

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robin Wood (Oct 3, 2017)

my top handle experience is limited to cs3000, cs3500 and t435

cs3000 
robustly built, weight is about just right, slightly underpowered, stiff mounts good for pushing and pulling all in all cheap and can take some serious beating
fully adjustable carb, no epa crap, good throttle response, air filter secured by screw
cs3500 
also robustly built like its sibling, about 100g heavier, good power, and the rest are the same as above except its snap lock air filter

t435 (epa)
carb is abit finicky i had to turn my L open fully, epa muffler with clogged baffle and screen, soft mount smooth operation but need watch out when used hard. the carb boot can tear, throttle response isnt as good as the echo's, snap lock air filter, decent weight, good power, same weight as cs3500 i believe


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 3, 2017)

Following up on Robin's post, the Echo CS-330T has a nice strong lanyard connector, stronger than anything Stihl makes, and similar to the older CS-3400. I've had several expensive Stihl top handle saws brought in with that connector completely snapped off. Unfortunately, the powerful Echo CS-355T has the same design, probably copying Stihl. Suffering from myopia, they didn't follow the design on the earlier Echo saws. In my book. the CS-355T could have been the best buy of the bunch had the designer not copied the Stihls so carefully.

For all I know, they may have weakened this clip on purpose so that whenever a falling branch catches the saw, the clip gives way, snaps off, and protects the climber. Lots of things happen up in the trees. Sometimes climbers take a big saw up there and the saw will get yanked to the ground by a falling branch. This happened to one of my customers who was using an MS 440 about 40 feet up. He lost the saw, it hit the ground, and the branch landed on top of it. The ropes held him in place, so he was unhurt. About $200 in parts and four hours of labor got the 440 running again.


----------

